# A scammer was pretending to be innocent



## lincolntt (May 24, 2016)

To click the link and find out the fuking scammer of raws.

Pls share with us if you have any more evidence with others.


----------



## Yaya (May 24, 2016)

I wanna click the link and then dump hot sauce on your head


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 24, 2016)

I still want to rip open your asshole


----------



## CardinalJacked (May 24, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> I still want to rip open your asshole



you're the type of man I need in my life.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 24, 2016)

We don't need a link. Post your evidence along with the name. And it better be solid evidence and not just you trashing your competition


----------



## Hardpr (May 24, 2016)

oh boy here we go again. another useless post of alleged wrong doing and no evidence.   


ps bundy has the right idea


----------



## bigdog (May 24, 2016)

damn lin and his raws! I get the raws reading this lol


----------



## Tren4Life (May 24, 2016)

Oh yea ? 
Well my dad can kick your dads ass. 

So there


----------



## tunafisherman (May 24, 2016)

How hasn't this guy been banned yet?  Quit wasting server space OP.


----------



## Jada (May 24, 2016)

I left some raws for u... in the bathroom


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 24, 2016)

I like my vegetables raw


----------



## AlphaD (May 24, 2016)

Flyingdragon said:


> I like my vegetables raw shoved into my asshole



fixed for you............


----------



## lincolntt (May 26, 2016)

<code>https://thinksteroids.com/community/threads/homebrew-scammer-list.134357613<code>
Sorry for provide it late. The name is pharmade.com


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 26, 2016)

your a real asset to the community linc


----------



## pg8629 (May 27, 2016)

I always go in raw I call it raw dogging especially when I raw dog someone's mom lol


----------

